# انتظرك يا رب...!!!!



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2011)

*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
اشعر بحاجه شديده لان اتكلم معك 
اشعر بروحى تهفو لسماع صوتك
اتمنى لو أن صوتى يصلك ويلمس قلبك
انظر لضعفاتى وسامحنى لهفواتى
فأنت الهى القدير ومعيننى وقت الضيقات
حل بسلامك فى قلبى وازرع امانك بحياتى
احمينى فى دمك الثمين واكمل ضعفى بقوتك
انتظرك يا رب فالتفت الىَ ولا تدير ظهرك عنى للابد
++ امييييييين ++​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 أبريل 2011)

*
الرب يحافظ عليكى ويعطيكى سؤال قبك*


----------



## استفانوس (18 أبريل 2011)

الهي الحي 
الهي القدوس اله كل بركة وعطية صالحة 
اتي اليك بكل ضعفي واسجد عند قداميك طالبا استغفاري عن كل اهانة واساءة قمت بها ضدك
فكم وكم تخجلني صورتي حين اقرا كلامك المقدس حين تقول
ان سالتم شيئا باسمي فاني افعله
اه ياسيد رغم كل اساءتي واهاناتي الكثيرة تبقى انت انت لاتغير عن محبتك وعطفك علي
تعطيني كل شي كل ماسالتك 
وانا شي واحد ابخل عليك 
اشكرك يارب على هذا العهد والوعد الذي قطعته على شخصك بان تعمل كل شيما اسالك باسمك
ربي وحبيبي يسوع
اصلي ان تهبني نعمة الاستقامة في الفكر والايمان كي تكون صلاتي معطرة ببخور القديسين
امثال من يخدموك في هذا المنتدى
باسمك اصلي واطلب ولك كل المجد مع ابيك وروحك القدوس امين


----------



## شميران (18 أبريل 2011)

امين يااارب ونتمنى ان يصلك صوتنا


----------



## sparrow (18 أبريل 2011)

امين يارب


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2011)

_اميـــن_
_فى منتهى الجمال يا دونا _
_تسلم ايدك_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 مايو 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *
> الرب يحافظ عليكى ويعطيكى سؤال قبك*



*++امييييييين++
ربنا يعوضك يا غاليه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 مايو 2011)

استفانوس قال:


> الهي الحي
> الهي القدوس اله كل بركة وعطية صالحة
> اتي اليك بكل ضعفي واسجد عند قداميك طالبا استغفاري عن كل اهانة واساءة قمت بها ضدك
> فكم وكم تخجلني صورتي حين اقرا كلامك المقدس حين تقول
> ...



*لا اجد ما يكفيك من كلمات الشكر وانا اثق انى دائما فى صلاتك :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 مايو 2011)

شميران قال:


> امين يااارب ونتمنى ان يصلك صوتنا



*:new5: امين امين امين :new5:
شكرااا غاليتى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 مايو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> امين يارب



:flowers:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 مايو 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _اميـــن_
> _فى منتهى الجمال يا دونا _
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _ربنا يبارك حياتك_​



*نورت يا غالى
ربنا معاك​*


----------



## DODY2010 (21 مايو 2011)

جايلك بـصرخ بقلبى وعنيا مليانه دمــــــــــــــــــــــــوع
انا الخاطى الى ماستهلش يتقال عنى ابن يســـــــــوع
جايلك بابكى زى العشار فى خشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع
جايلك يا ابويا وانا قلبى من مرارة الخطيه موجـــــــــــوع
جايلك بـصرخ ونفسى صوتى يكون مسموع


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2011)

DODY2010 قال:


> جايلك بـصرخ بقلبى وعنيا مليانه دمــــــــــــــــــــــــوع
> انا الخاطى الى ماستهلش يتقال عنى ابن يســـــــــوع
> جايلك بابكى زى العشار فى خشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع
> جايلك يا ابويا وانا قلبى من مرارة الخطيه موجـــــــــــوع
> جايلك بـصرخ ونفسى صوتى يكون مسموع



*  يا رب استمع لطلبتنا واستجب .. امييين*


----------

